# R32 - Porsche/Touareg Brake Caliper Upgrade..



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking to do some research so any help/advice would be greatly appreciated 

Looking to go bigger for my turbo R32.. 

I was looking at 17z and 18z calipers from the touraeg's and cayenne's.. 

I will be running 18's clearance isn't a major concern, however I did have several questions in mind:

Does the stock brake master cyclinder need to be upgraded, to accomodate the added pistons?
Are there any perfomance retailers that sell these brackets? (I did see a stage 5 kit on ECS with a similar setup, but I'm not willing to spend $2250)

Thanks in advance, looking forward to everyone's assistance and 2 cents


----------



## Brian93 (Apr 19, 2014)

i have them on my 1998 Golf GTI

What i have used since 3 months:

Porsche Cayenne 18Z calipers
Epytec adapters (epytec.de)
Hell brake lines (ebay
Hawk brake pads
Kroon oil racing liquid
Stainless steel pistons
R1 concepts brake discs (not a famous brand but really nice discs)

And then it's plug and play.
Pedal feel is very good and it brakes very good!

Not every 18 inch wheel will fit!!
I had to buy new wheels (compomotive mo6) because my Motec Nitro wheels didn't fit and my buddy had to fit 12mm spacers on his R32)

Good luck

Brian


----------

